# Boilies wieder fit machen?



## Brunztulp (11. Juni 2011)

Kennt jemand eine möglichkeit Boilies die schon ziemlich trocken und hart sind wieder weicher zu bekommen?


----------



## CarpMetty (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boilies wieder fit machen?*

Moin!
Das einzige, was mir einfällt ist sie ins Wasser zu legen.
Aber wieso willst du die wieder weich haben?


----------



## tarpoon (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boilies wieder fit machen?*

ja, metty hat recht... leg sie einfach über nacht in seewasser ein.


----------



## Brunztulp (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boilies wieder fit machen?*

ich dachte das der ideal zustand währe, wenn sie so weich sind wie wenn die Packung frisch geöffnet wird.

Oder macht das von der fänigkeit keinen Unterschied wenn sie jetz Hart sind?


----------



## Marc 24 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boilies wieder fit machen?*

Es reicht eigentlich schon, wenn du sie schön verteilt in eine Wanne legst und dann ein nasses Handtuch drüberlegst. Das hat bei mir geholfen, als meine Boilies zu schnell getrocknet sind und Risse entstanden sind. Wenn du sie ins Wasser legst, würde ich Angst haben, dass zu viel aus dem Boilie herausgewaschen wird.

Gruß Marc


----------



## NickAdams (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boilies wieder fit machen?*

Kannst sie auch in Dip einlegen, dann bekommen sie wieder Aroma.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Steffen90 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boilies wieder fit machen?*

ich würde die umanteln und so füttern/fischen. haste wenigstens ruhe vor kleinfischen und brassen.


----------



## colognecarp (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boilies wieder fit machen?*

Trockene harte Boilies nehmen Wasser recht schnell auf, für diesen effekt gibt es auch einen Namen, komme da aber grade nicht drauf. Meine Boilies sind immer zimlich hart und fangen tue ich damit ganz gut


----------



## TropicOrange (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boilies wieder fit machen?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Trockene harte Boilies nehmen Wasser recht schnell auf, für diesen effekt gibt es auch einen Namen, komme da aber grade nicht drauf. Meine Boilies sind immer zimlich hart und fangen tue ich damit ganz gut


 
du meinst sicher den Kapillareffekt. :g

Anscheinend soll auch Rapsöl recht brauchbar sein, um harte Boilies wieder geschmeidig zu machen...einfach die Boilies in ne Schüssel tun, ein paar Tropfen Rapsöl dazu, Deckel druff, gut durchschütteln und ne Nacht ziehen lassen. Hab den Tipp von nem Kumpel und selber noch nicht probiert, deswegen ohne Gewähr...


----------

